# Caproni aircrafts



## CharlesBronson (Jan 1, 2010)

Caproni Stipa " the flying barrel" strange looking prototipe with "ducted" propeller. 1932


----------



## JP Vieira (Jan 3, 2010)

Very interesting: thank for sharing


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 3, 2010)

You re welcome.

Campini Caproni N1, first italian jet, 1941.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn2FTs_R4dM_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 10, 2010)

Caproni Ca 310 Libeccio (mediterranean south western wind ) light attack and recce. This was like an italian Beechcraft at-18.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYEuv8jFX_s_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2010)

Very interesting CB.


----------

